# Tenerle ley a alguien



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Una curiosidad.
¿Cómo se traduciría: *le tengo ley*?





> *6.     * f. Lealtad, fidelidad, amor. _Le tengo ley_


RAE

Ejemplo: _Fabulosas __narraciones__ por historias_ de Antonio Orejudo.
Habla un escritor al que dos admiradores acaban de pedir un autógrafo. Un amigo comenta cuando se van:


> - ¡Qué pesados! ¿No?
> - Para mi no son pesados [...] sino todo lo contrario. Es la gente que me lee y, como comprenderás, les tengo mucha ley y mucho respeto


Había pensado primero a:
- j'ai beaucoup de respect pour eux
pero el autor pone el _respeto_ a parte .

¿Podríamos emplear aquí _attaché_? 
- j'y suis très attaché 

En un contexto de inferior (social) a superior se podría hablar de _dévouement, de loyauté_... pero en este fragmento se supone que el escritor tiene una posición más elevada que la de sus lectores.

Gracias por vuestra atención y vuestro tiempo.
Martine


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Martine,

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression. 

Je ne trouve rien qui s'approche à la fidélité ou la loyauté, dans un contexte comme celui-là, je parlerais plutôt de reconnaissance:
Être très obligé à quelqu'un.

Ou aussi : Avoir quelqu'un en estime.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gallinero

Creo que el sentido correcto es el de la *confianza* más que el de la lealtad y la fidelidad*.*Es decir,confía en sus lectores


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Gallinero, en ningún momento la RAE recoge la idea de confianza 

Añado la definición de María Moliner:


> 10  (pop.) *Cariño: ‘Tiene ley a la familia con quien vive’.


Lo que nos acerca a _l'attachement_ en esta frase en particular.


----------



## Gallinero

En el contexto que describes,el sentido exacto es el de la *confianza.*Les tiene ley,les tiene confianza porque le leen y eso denota por parte del autor,complicidad con sus lectores,un cierto grado de identificación y confía en "su buen juicio",en que siga esa complicidad y le sigan comprando sus obras.
Por otra parte,tenerle ley a alguien o a algo, es confiar plenamente.


----------



## mielyazabache

bonsoir Martine, 

Mon père utilisait beaucoup cette expression lorsqu'il avait pour quelqu'un de l'*estime* et du respect mais aussi une certaine admiration (pour l'instruction à laquelle lui-même n'avait pas pu accéder, par exemple). Les gens dont il parlait étaient dotés de *sagesse *. Je n'ai jamais trouvé l'équivalent en français... 

Muxus


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gallinero:

Manuel Seco también recoge dicha expresión en su _Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual_, Aguilar, 2004: 





> *Tener ley *[a alguien o algo]: Tener[le] cariño o afecto.



Una cosa es que el escritor confíe en que sus lectores le sigan siendo fieles, otra muy distinta que sienta por ellos aprecio o afecto; lo primero es obvio para todos, lo segundo no es tan frecuente. 

En el texto dice primero que "no son pesados, sino todo lo contrario", es decir que le son agradables y de allí la precisión: les tengo mucha ley. 

No veo en absoluto el tema de la confianza allí. La frase no tiene nada de egoísta, al contrario, demuestra que al cariño que le demuestran corresponde él con el mimo cariño.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gallinero

La Ley es el precepto en el que se *confía* para que se haga justicia.Por lo tanto,tener ley es tener confianza plena.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## pilukona

Bonjour
Creo que es "Tenerle afecto a sus lectores", respetándolos y reconociendo el hecho de que ellos le sean fieles. Como unidos por un pacto de fidelidad mutua. (Algo que te ata más a esa persona y que no se cuestiona)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias.

Acabo de pensar también en:
- j'ai beaucoup de considération pour eux

Pero creo que no incluye el _amor_ de la RAE o el cariño de MM o de Seco .

Gallinero, me parece que confundes con la expresión: _ser alguien de ley_ (que en francés coloquial se traduce por: _être réglo_)


----------



## Gallinero

Cintia,vamos a ver,te expreso mi opinión de nuevo.
Ser alguien de ley significa ser alguien de palabra,sin dobleces.
Tenerle ley a alguien en el contexto que has expuesto,es confiar él.
Es decir,confía en sus lectores porque lo leen y él,seguramente piensa,que lo leen porque están de acuerdo con su forma de expresarse,con los conceptos que plasma en sus obras,con su filosofía de la vida,con la manera de describir los acontecimientos,etc.Es como si fueran seguidores de él y,como el escritor tiene absoluta confianza en sí mismo al desarrollar su obra,pues también la tiene en los que leen y compran asiduamente esa obra.
En otro contexto como por ejemplo,en una empresa,en el ejército;en general,en cualquier entidad regida por normas,tenerle ley sí que expresa fidelidad y lealtad pero la relación entre el escritor y sus lectores no está regida por ninguna normativa.Así que,el autor confía en el buen juicio de sus lectores;o sea,confía en que le sigan leyendo.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches,

Une idea, no màs: "_J'ai beaucoup d'estime pour eux_", ya que en la definiciòn del *CNTRL* aparece "_*1.* Sentiment favorable que l'on attache, témoigne à une personne de valeur (ou considérée comme telle) et à ses qualités."_
Disculpen mi falta de variedad o cultura para  las citaciones, o sea mi "monomanìa",  pero de nuevo os propongo un verso de Joaquìn Sabina sacado de "Como te digo una 'co', te digo la 'o' " 
"(...) _Y te tengo dicho que le tengo ley" _donde su "cuñada Maruja" se refiere a la persona del Rey.

Un saludo.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola otra vez:

Sigo sin ver la _confianza_ en esta frase. Tal como recalca Gévy tener ley a los lectores viene para contrapesar "¡Qué pesados". El autor está diciendo a su amigo:
- "no digas eso, me son agradables (Gévy), me es grato darles un autógrafo", que es el contrario de _pesados, _pero emplea esta otra expresión.
Es así como lo entiendo.

He investigado un poco más y leo en _Misericordia_ de Benito Pérez Galdos (Fuente):


> -¿Quién piensa en la muerte? Eso no: yo me encuentro muy a gusto en este mundo fandanguero, y hasta le tengo ley a los trabajillos que paso


¿Se puede confiar en un trabajillo? (que supongo corresponden a nuestros actuales trabajos basura). ¿Confiar en qué? ¿Que la acumulación de trabajillos la harán rica? Ni en la época de Galdos ni en la nuestra . Aquí la criada que habla tan solo dice que ya que va de trabajllo en trabajillo más le vale no ponerles mala cara y aceptar con el mejor espíritu posible lo que le depara la vida.

Otra de las páginas encontradas es esta que me parece muy esclarecedora:_ La madre tierra : paso de comedia de costumbres gallegas, original y en prosa_ (1909) de Amado Enrique.
Emplea varias veces la expresión que nos ocupa:


> D. a Dolores. Pues allí siempre la tratamos con cariño; no sé á
> qué viene esa vergüenza.
> Manuel Las mozas de l'aldea bien sabe ustede como son:
> no se las puede tomar buena ley.


Aquí como se puede ver lo de tener ley responde directamente a _tratar con cariño_.


> le tengo ley á l'hacienda coma si fuera mía


¿Se puede confiar en una hacienda?  Esta frase la interpreto como:
- me es entrañable


> los rosales no les tengo mala ley; mejor era que le
> secasen los ucalitos de l'antrada..


Aquí me parece evidente que otra vez se trata de cariño, de carácter de entrañable.

(De paso noto que a esta expresión se la puede sazonar con _buena_ y _mala_  ).

Veo que Pilukona entiende la frase más o menos como yo .

Gracias Josiane, ya había pensado también en _estime_ pero ya se sabe a veces hasta los enemigos se tienen estima .


----------



## pilukona

Bonsoir
He encontrado 
*6. *f. Lealtad, fidelidad, amor. _Le tengo ley._


_¿Hay algún verbo en francés que tenga este matiz (fidelidad y lealtad + amor)?_

_Au revoir_


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas,

¿Andaré despistada ? Disculpa, mielyazabache no me di cuenta que habías propuesto ya la palabra “estime”. Perdonad,seguro que leí este hilo con demasiada prisa...

Bueno, será por la hora, quizás.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A mi entender, el uso de la expresión* tenerle ley a alguien*, es ambiguo por polivalente. 

Las definiciones del Drae, del MM y del Seco ya dan una idea de ello:

- *lealtad
- fidelidad
- amor
- afecto
- cariño*

Bastaría con adjuntarles a estas definiciones algunos de sus sinónimos para entender que el uso de la expresión puede ser, como de hecho lo es, muy amplio:

*- fidelidad 
- franqueza
- amistad
- adhesión
- devoción*
- *consideración*, etc. etc.

Sin descartar incluso *confianza*, sinónimo de *fidelidad *en según qué casos.

Si a esto añadimos que la palabra ley abarca también mucho, podemos casi decir que la expresión *tenerle ley a alguien* puede llegar a ser lo que su usuario haya querido decir y que difícilmente puede ser siempre interpretado de forma clara.

Así, en la frase de marras (ya sé que es un ejemplo):



> Es la gente que me lee y, como comprenderás, les tengo mucha ley y mucho respeto.


Lo primero que se nos ocurre es, efectivamente, *que les tengo mucho cariño*, también *que les tengo mucha consideración* (como también se ha dicho más arriba), pero, estoy también de acuerdo que podríamos interpretar como *que les tengo mucha confianza*. 
Me temo que sólo el locutor sabe exactamente lo que ha querido decir con ello*: *cualquier cosa menos *respeto *(puesto que ya ha dicho esto último).

Por lo tanto, la traducción,como no podía ser menos, también será muy libre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Víctor.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

He seguido con gran interés esta discusión. Gracias a tu hilo, Martine, he aprendido un nuevo sentido de la expresión "tenerle ley a alguien". En Costa Rica, esta expresión tiene otro significado y por tanto recibe otro uso. En efecto, tenerle ley a alguien significa "tenerla contra alguien", "tener una ojeriza".

Un beso,


J.


----------



## Rénaa

*Nueva pregunta​*
Bonjour,

Je dois traduire un texte pour un cours mais il y a une expression que je ne comprends pas du tout :

"Porque si te pones triste, es ridiculo. Y si alegre o despectivo, *como la gente le tenía tanta ley*, podría resultar frivolo."

Que significa esa expresión ? Si se puede ayudarme...

Merci beaucoup =)


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Renaa et bienvenue parmi nous.

Une question semblable a été posée dans le forum et diverses solutions ont été apportées qui devraient t'éclairer. J'ai ajouté ta question dans ce fil

Il ne te reste plus qu'à le lire depuis le début et proposer ta propre solution dans ce nouveau contexte (que nous ne connaissons pas et qu'il faudrait nous indiquer). Ensuite, nous te dirons ce que nous en pensons.


----------

